# API master test kit



## Methodical2 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello everyone. I'm looking for input on how long one should use the test kit. I have an API Master Test kit that I purchased on 3.22.15, so 4 years ago. The test bottles all have expiration dates of February 2020, however, I found some information online where someone posted information they received from API that stated the following: the ammonia, nitrate, high range ph and GH solutions lasts 3 years, low ph range lasts 5 years and the Nitrite and KH lasts 4 years. API also stated that the solution in bottle 2 (Nitrate) can separate and cause false readings, something I've experienced recently as the solution would not come out the bottle, but vigorous shaking got it to work, or at least come out of the bottle (accuracy I kind of question). If what API states is true then most of my liquid reagent has expired even if the bottle says otherwise. The information is from 2007, so maybe they've improved things since then.

Should I just purchase another kit? Anyone else have had this dilemma?

Link to API information:
https://www.fishlore.com/aquariumfishfo ... sers.6439/

Thanks...


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Why worry about it, just buy another test kit, it's only $2x.00 dollars.

Just my .02¢.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Methodical2 (Feb 11, 2019)

Sub-Mariner said:


> Why worry about it, just buy another test kit, it's only $2x.00 dollars.
> 
> Just my .02¢.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I agree. I was just checking to see what other folks thoughts were on this. Sometimes you just need a sanity check.

Thanks...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree that if you have been using the reagent bottles or they have been opened in the last 4 years, it's time to replace them. I also remember reading on their website a few years ago the same recommendation but I can't find it now.

On a side note, you may want to consider how to dispose of the 'old' reagent bottle solutions or other potentially hazardous aquarium chemicals. I opted to dispose of mine through my county hazardous waste program free collection event which happens twice a year.


----------



## Methodical2 (Feb 11, 2019)

Deeda said:


> I agree that if you have been using the reagent bottles or they have been opened in the last 4 years, it's time to replace them. I also remember reading on their website a few years ago the same recommendation but I can't find it now.
> 
> On a side note, you may want to consider how to dispose of the 'old' reagent bottle solutions or other potentially hazardous aquarium chemicals. I opted to dispose of mine through my county hazardous waste program free collection event which happens twice a year.


Thanks. I ordered the new kit yesterday.

I dispose all household hazard material at the county dump. I'm a nature boy and adamant about this kind of stuff.


----------



## Methodical2 (Feb 11, 2019)

Update: The Nitrate solution in the old kit was bad, even though it has not expired yet. It always read 160 for the 125 and smaller tank, even after 50% water changes. The new kit solved the mystery.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Good to hear it.

What's your new nitrAte reading?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Methodical2 (Feb 11, 2019)

Sub-Mariner said:


> Good to hear it.
> 
> What's your new nitrAte reading?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Between 10-20.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Big difference.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Methodical2 (Feb 11, 2019)

Yep


----------

